# Biggest tank and Butchest fish



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

right so i know of a few people on here with big tanks and cool fish. Whats your biggest and your meanest fish.

Mine I think would be the 24x12x4 footer. With my biggest male dovii as the nastiest. Got some umbiferum on the way though so they'll be worse


Oh and no lame shark pics etc. Im looking at you Esfa. No ok, just no lol


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

you have a 24ft tank???:notworthy:

wow I would love that

I just have a 150g which has plecs in plus a clown knife which is only 12 inches or so at them moment and will require bigger quarters probably in 2009. He is the fish I most wanted and want to keep till his maximum size

I also have a Cobra pike which is doing just fine in another tank and growing very quickly. He is a butch fish although oly about 6 inches long!! lol


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Probably have to be this guy...











(Currently) 14" Emperor Snakehead, Channa marulioides. Strikes the end of the tank whenever i'm near.

It knows which end of the tank it gets fed. Jumps and strikes if i open that end. If I open the other end it know's its getting cleaned out so it goes and sits calmly in the corner!


Or maybe...









I wouldn't want to be bitten by him, and it's currently only about 6" long...



Mean against other fish?









Mystus leucophasis, has killed fish many times it's size. Can't keep it with anything. Not normally an aggresive species though.


Out of interest, what is the construction method of your 24' tank? I'm planning to make a couple of bigger tanks in a month or so (not that big, but still will be over 500 gallons, so a fair bit of water to contain)


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Basically imagine a raised brick pond, with a viewing window.

All it is is four brick walls, one with a big hole in it. Then big piece of acrilic to fill the hole stuck with big bolts and lots and lots of silicon. Then the whole thing lined with 1mm firestone rubber pond liner. Cut the liner about 1" from the edge of the window all round. Then fill that border in with silicon, to water proof it.


Oh forgot, the brickwork was fibreglassed first then linered.


This isn't in anyway a manual to building big tanks but it worked for me. If you need any help doing it this way ask a qualified builder.

Other ways of doing this is to make a plywood tank. Can't remember the website but theres one around that has very good instructions


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmm, unfortunately we rent so brick built is kinda not an option. My current plan is to build a couple of 8x4x3s in plywood + fibreglass.

Something along these lines; DIY plywood aquarium, 581 Gallons

How strong have you found liner? I'm worried that catfish spines would work through it with consumate ease, hence fibreglass only being my current plan....


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

i've had no problems with it at all. but yeah i fibreglassed it first just to make sure.

I only used the liner because I wanted to use two waterproof layers. The fibreglass being the first then the liner. I only intended to have cardinal tetra and a few other fish in the tank so spines were not anything to worry about.

However mike educated me to the ways of tank busters and with his knowledge of cichlids and other oddball fish I decided to go with something a bit more dramatic.

Was gonna have 5000 (roughly) cardinals in the tank (just under 3 gallons each) and 500 corydoras. Would have been pretty incredible but I fell for peacock bass instead


----------

